# Prewar Ben Hur



## mbstude (Jun 18, 2016)

I may be moving soon.. Time to clean out the shed. 

http://www.ebay.com/itm/1920s-Prewar-Ben-Hur-Bicycle-28-/162109046176?


----------



## XBPete (Jun 18, 2016)

Thanks for the shot of the badge Matt!


----------

